# Coping without meds



## pamela24 (Oct 4, 2010)

Any suggestions....I need to stay off meds for 5 days before scan and I am a wreck already.

Cried my eyes out last night feeling so low I try so hard not to have a mood but the least thing sets me off.

Took a late bath with some essential oils to try and keep me calm then popped sleeping pill.

I d like some tips please any suggestions will be welcome to help me stop feeling like its the end of my world amd to control my hunger cravings please and nagging joint pain at kness front of legs.

I need to go back to bed

Not coping and feeling sorry for myself....will know I will feel stupid in a weeks time but a weeks a long way away.

thanks

Pam


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Pam,

So sorry you are going through such a rough time. I don't take medication however, I know I was an emotional wreck...while I was on the low iodine diet. I found that I wasn't eating nearly enough to sustain a fly.

Sometimes it helps just to vent! The test is important so hang in there.
Make sure you stay hydrated and be sure to eat what you can. You will make it through this. You've had this scan before?

Maybe someone else here has more experience in this department.
Keep us posted on how you're doing.

:hugs:


----------



## pamela24 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Christinals,

No not had the scan before its my first time. 
I don't feel ill as such but I can't stop crying. I have never felt so emotionally low and irrationally so. I feel full of anger and horrible feelings I just can't believe this is me feeling like this.

Doc says need five days with no PTU before scan.

Then as you know it will take another week or so to get myself balanced out again just wondered if anybody experienced this kind of hormonal horror and had any tips to get through.

I think I am freaking my family out. I think they think I am having a mid life mental breakdown.

thanks again for listening

Pam


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Pam ~ Hang in there! I know how you feel..I went almost a month after I was dx before they finally put me on meds. I really think the only thing that got me through all of the crying and anger I couldn't control was my family. Lean on them, thats what they are for. And maybe some good deep breaths. Just remember..It's only for a short while and once the scan is done they will be able to better help you. You can do this! 
Huggs ~ Tina


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pamela24 said:


> Hi Christinals,
> 
> No not had the scan before its my first time.
> I don't feel ill as such but I can't stop crying. I have never felt so emotionally low and irrationally so. I feel full of anger and horrible feelings I just can't believe this is me feeling like this.
> ...


Pam; you are very very ill and this is an emotional disease to the max. Don't forget, your thyroxine is a hormone too! When it goes wonkers all the other hormones follow suit.

You are going to get through this. It won't be easy but another few days and you can put this phase to rest. I am very anxious to hear the results of your RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

If for any reason you feel things are getting away from you, get to the ER. Here are the symptoms of a thyroid storm........

Symptoms of Thyroid Storm (thyrotoxicosis):

•Increased body temperature

•Tachycardia (rapid heart rate)

•Nausea/vomiting

•Frequent loose bowel movements

•Heart palpitations

•Heart failure

•Pulmonary edema

•Confusion

Fever associated with thyroid storm can reach as high as 106 degrees. There is also a marked increase in thyroid hormone levels in the blood.

This condition can be caused by the following factors:

Causes of thyroid storm may include:

•Stopping the required hyperthyroidism medications Here you go, stopping meds so be careful!

•Ingesting too much of thyroid hormone

•Radioactive iodine treatments

•People with hyperactive thyroid conditions who experience severe infection or illness

•Myocardial infarction (heart attack) in a persons with hyperactive thyroid

You can read the rest here.................
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html


----------



## pamela24 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks so much guys its so good to know someone is out there who can understand and help me understand.

I will keep you posted

Thanks again so much

Pamela


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I had to stop taking methimazole 5 days before RAIU as well, and I was a mess too. Heart Palpitations started the day I stopped. Once I start having heart palpitations, it is a downhill battle. I am irritable and irrational, and I can't sleep even if I am exhausted. 
MY suggestion is to be as gentle with yourself as possible. Remember you are sick, and do whatever you can to take care of yourself. Be honest with the people you love about your emotional state. It was important for me to let others know that I was not completely in control of my emotions so they would not take it personally if I was not my usual perky self. Also, this helped me to slow myself down when I found myself getting really evil and mean. 
Hang in there, and know that this is just temporary.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pamela24 said:


> Thanks so much guys its so good to know someone is out there who can understand and help me understand.
> 
> I will keep you posted
> 
> ...


{{{{Pamela}}}}


----------

